
Happy birthday Stephanie Kwolek, chemist who gave us Kevlar and yoga pants - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/stephanie-kwolek-spandex-kevlar-dupont-science-hero/
======
pmdulaney
Funny, if you're a male scientist you don't get a nimbus...

